# ما هي حقيقة NDT courses ومكاتبها في مصر



## tifaonline (12 يوليو 2008)

أنا الان بصدد الحصول على ndt courses 
ولكن يقولون هناك مكاتب تعطيها مثل
م/ عبدالله حسنين
م/ ابراهيم الدسوقي
ما هي الحقيقة
وهل شهاداتهم معتمدة داخليا أم خارجيا؟
ومعتمدة من اي المنظمات الدولية؟
وما رأيكم؟
ارجوكم الرد بسرعة


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 يوليو 2008)

تقصد : 
م/ عبدالله حسنين
و م/ إبراهيم الدسوقي

أولا: لماذا تريد أن تحصل على هذه الدورات؟ وما هو مؤهلك الدراسي وسنة التخرج؟

ثانيا: يجب أن تكون لديك خلفية جيدة عن اللحام (طرقه، رموزه، عيوبه، ...... إلخ) قبل الحصول على الدورات. فهل لديك تلك الخلفية؟

ثالثا: لقد قمت بتعديل بسيط في مشاركتك السابقة فهؤلاء مهندسون على حد علمي.

رابعا: لا يستطيع أحد أن يعطيك شهادة المستوى الثاني (Level II) في طريقة من طرق الإختبارات الغير إتلافية إلى إذا كان حاصلا على المستوى الثالث (Level III) في نفس الطريقة. ويمكنك التأكد من حصوله على المستوى الثالث من خلال موقع الـ ASNT وهي الجمعية الأمريكية للإختبارات الغير إتلافية
(American Society for Nondestructive Testing )

- يمكنك معرفة جميع حملة المستوى الثالث (ASNT Level III) في مصر من خلال الرابط التالي:
ASNT NDT Level III Holders in Egypt


----------



## tifaonline (13 يوليو 2008)

انا اسأل لأنني بالطبع مهندس فلزات دفعة 2005
ولكن
ما هي الحقيقة
هل شهاداتهم معتمدة داخليا أم خارجيا؟
ومعتمدة من اي المنظمات الدولية؟


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يوليو 2008)

يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37530.html


----------



## ملاواني (17 يوليو 2008)

حضرتك نسيت انا هناك مهندس مشهور جدا في مصر مهندس علاء عزت همام


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (18 يوليو 2008)

اكاديميه اللحام في مسطرد تعطى دورات الndt عليها تخفيض وتعطى Cswip 

مركز بحوث الفلزات يعطي دورات الndt وشهادة مهندس لحام دولى مخفضين

مكتب المهندس عبدالله حسنين يعطي دورات الndt

شركة انابيب البترول بمسطرد تعطى دورات الndt ودورات اخرى وللاستفسار يمكن سؤال العضو (ابن زكى)

شركة Moody International تعطى جميع الدورات المعتمدة وايضا شهادات فى التفتيش على المستودعات وخطوط الانابيب و التفتيش على المراجل البخاريه api وايضا بها تخفيضات لدورات مهمة جدا وللاستفادة يجب الذهاب للشركة او الاتصال

ويرجى الدخول على موضوع كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection وستجد بعض المعلومات الاخرى


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (21 يوليو 2008)

معلومات طيبه
وتساؤل مفيد
تسلمون


----------



## tifaonline (21 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## سليمان1 (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للإفادة


----------



## ملاواني (22 يوليو 2008)

مهندس علاء عزت همام
مهندس عبد الله حسنين
مهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي
من كبار المهندسين الحاصلين علي level 3 t في مصر
بس الرلبط الي موجود ده جايب اجدد ناس معاها level 3 بس
معتصم الدسوقي


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## moseif84 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى*

انا مهندس سيف معايا 5 طرق 
انا ارشح افضل انسان ممكن تاخد عندة المهندس ابراهبم الدسوقى


----------



## aircraft (8 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموقع والمعلومات القاطعة


----------



## مهندس النقيب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا معى الدورات و لااعمل بها


----------



## على اللول (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤاااااااال*

هل معنى هذا الكلام ان المهندس الحاصل على level 3 مؤهل ليعطى شهاده معتمده للمتدربين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## وليد محمود الشوبكي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا معايابكالريوس تجارة وبفكر اخذ كورس ندت واحد صاحبي دلني عليها هل في فرصة للشغل ليا بيها ولا هيا لا تتوافق مع المؤهل


----------



## وليد محمود الشوبكي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معايا بكالريوس تجارة واحد صاحبي شجعني اني اخذ الدورات دي هل ليا فرصة للشغل بيها ولا لازم يكون معايا بكالريوس هندسة


----------



## وليد محمود الشوبكي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معايا بكالريوس تجارة واحد صاحبي شجعني اني اخذ الدورات دي هل ليا فرصة للشغل بيها ولا لازم يكون معايا بكالريوس هندسة


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن اي حد حاصل على اليفل 3 يعطي دورة ؟
وكيف ممكن نحصل على اليفل 3؟


----------



## ميرو الكنج (22 أبريل 2009)

*مكاتب الndt*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء
لا يفوتنا هنا ان نذكر بالخير اساتذتنا الكبار العظام ومن تتلمذنا علي أيديهم في الإختبارات الغير إتلافية
م. عبد الله حسانين....م. عاطف عبد الوهاب....د.رأفت القوصي....د.عبد الحميد حسنين...
...م. سعيد إسماعيل ..كل هؤلاء مميزين وظهر الجيل الثاني من الحاصلين علي المستوي الثالث والمميزين ....م.السيد حسين....م,السيد ابو حديد.....م.سمير فرج(رحمه الله)...م. عمرو تراب (إسكندرية)...م.الجنزوري (قطر)....م.إبراهيم الدسوقي....

ولكن نصيحة إبحث عن صاحب الختم و الشهادة الصعبة المنال فكلما كان صاحب الشهادة متشدد ويبذل الجهد لتعليمك وقلت شهاداته اصبحت عزيزية ومطلوبه.....وكلما زادت سهولة الحصول علي الشهادات كلما فقدت قيمتها......اشكركم.


----------



## رضا العطار (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الإفادة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا العطار (23 أبريل 2009)

لو حاصل على أي مؤهل غير الهندسة سوف تعمل كفني ndt وهذا على حد علمي والله أعلم


----------



## محمد حسني عبد العز (28 أبريل 2009)

هناك الدكتور مهندس/ عبد الحميد حسنين وهو المركز الرئيسي لامتحانات الجمعية الامريكية في الشرق الاوسط


----------



## ميرو الكنج (17 مايو 2009)

*مكتب تفتيش محترم*

إخواني الزملاء
عن تجربه من خلال أخ عزيز حضر دورات في أماكن متعددة أشاد بمكتب تفتيش محترم بالإسكندريه إسمه:
العربية المتحده لخدمات التفتيش هدفة التعليم وخدمة الزملاء باسعار متميزة ومستوي راق ويقدم دورات متميزة في اللحام والجودة والndtودورات ميكانيكية علي مستوي فني متميز وبمشاركة أساتذة جامعات ومهندسين ذوي خبرات متميزة وحاصلين علي مستويات عليا في تخصصاتها.
أشكركم


----------



## سلام1234 (18 مايو 2009)

نعم هذا صحيح يااخوانى


----------



## egypttuningcentre (14 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة هوا مركز اي واحد من المهندسين الكبار دول فييييييييييين


----------



## Hamdy hassn (20 يوليو 2009)

_ يوجد مكاتب في القاهرة معروفة مثل Quality Control,Detection _
_وبالإسكندريه يوجد كوميبصل , STEوالشركة العربيه المتحده لخدمات التفتيش الهندسي__ UAIS__وديفكو._​


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يوليو 2009)

طبعا المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى فى القاهره احسن واحد تستفاد منه بجد اسلوب شرحه جميل جدا غير طبعا خبرتة الطويله فى هذا المجال ولو حد عاوز عنوان مكتبه يقوللى


----------



## mahmoud abdelaal (26 يوليو 2009)

من فضلكم انا ار يد عناوين هذة المكاتب لو امكن


----------



## Hamdy hassn (26 يوليو 2009)

*مكتب تفتيش محترم*

_أخواني الأعزاء_

السلام عليكم ورج
شركة العربيه المتحده للتفتيش بالإسكندريه مكان مميز جدا للتدريب والقيام بأعمال التفتيش الهندسي والإشراف علي اللحامات وإعتماد بروسيدر اللحام بها وكذلك الكشف علي الأوناش والوايرات 
ويقوم عدد 5 من مهندسي التفتيش الحاصلين علي المستوي الثالث من فترة تزيد عن 15 سنه بالتدريس شخصيا وإجراء الإختبارات وإصدار وإعتماد الشهادات.....التي من الصعب الحصول عليها
ولذلك فلهم سمعه رائعة في مجال التدريب ويستعين بدكاترة جامعات في دورات الcwi ودورات الميكانيكا.

ونحن في إنتظار الدورات المتقدمة عمليا في ndt التي وعدوا بها من يريد الإتصال بهم بالإسكندريه تليفونهم الذي سجلته عند التعامل معهم هو
:035752066 و0111046997


----------



## عبد النافع (26 يوليو 2009)

عنوان مكتب المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى (مدينة نصر شارع احمد فخرى )
0122760862 او 22701794


----------



## inspector eng (28 يوليو 2009)

انا اعرف ان اكاديمية اللحام المصرية تعطى نفس الدورات


----------



## viri (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ماهو ال ndt
ارجو الافاده


----------



## م. محمد السراج (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياشباب استفدنا جدا


----------



## احمد البياتي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من العراق ودخلت ب 2006 عند عبد الله حسنين وماشاء الله الكادر بتاعو كلهم ممتازين


----------



## talaatabaza (26 فبراير 2010)

يا أخوانى ... ليه ما ذكرتم المهندس الكبير ، محمود الشحرى ... من أوائل من حصل على المستوى 3 أو أول من حصل عليه فى الشرق الأوسط صاحب مجموعة شركات انسبكتا انترناشيونال فى مصر والامارات والسعودية وقطر وعمان والممكلة المتحدة والشركة تم تأسيسها فى أمريكا،


----------



## plyer111 (27 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف شكر*


----------



## fase (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_mmedhat (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الى جميع الأخوة الأعزاء
سعيد جدا بهذه المناقشة المثمرة عن موضوع الـndt وأتفق مع م.محمد حمزة فى ان دراسة علم ndt يحتاج لدراية جيدة بعلم اللحام ويشمل ذلك معرفة بعمليات اللحام ووصلات اللحام وعيوب اللحام حتى يتسنى لمفتش اللحام التنبؤ وتحديد انواع العيوب المحتمل تواجدها داخل وصلة اللحام .. هذا ويفضل ان يكون المتدرب قد أخذ وقت كافى من القراءة بل والتنفيذ العملى بحيث يكون مؤهلاعلى الطريقة التى يريد الحصول على الشهادة بها وذلك من خبرتى فى تدريس كورسات الـndt كما ان جميع الأسماء المذكورة هى من الأسماء ذات العلم فى المجال ..
وفقكم الله وسأحاول خلال الأيام القادمة نشر بعض المعلومات المتواضعة عن المجال مثلliqued film developer وgel penetrantوpermenant magnetوut flaw detector screen interpretation
وفقكم الله لما فيه خير
mohammed medhat
senior ndt engineer
alexandria,egypt


----------



## Tech. Support (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*إبحث عن الأصلح والأفضل من الحاصلين علي level III*

أضم صوتي للزميل وأكرر النصيحة:


ولكن نصيحة إبحث عن صاحب الختم و الشهادة الصعبة المنال فكلما كان صاحب الشهادة متشدد ويبذل الجهد لتعليمك وقلت شهاداته اصبحت عزيزية ومطلوبه.....وكلما زادت سهولة الحصول علي الشهادات كلما فقدت قيمتها......اشكركم


ميرو الكنج قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الأعزاء
> لا يفوتنا هنا ان نذكر بالخير اساتذتنا الكبار العظام ومن تتلمذنا علي أيديهم في الإختبارات الغير إتلافية
> م. عبد الله حسانين....م. عاطف عبد الوهاب....د.رأفت القوصي....د.عبد الحميد حسنين...
> ...


----------



## اسامه حامد (22 مايو 2011)

استفسار انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج دفعة 2009 واريد ان احصل على دورات فى ndt 
هل يجوز لى الحصول على هذه الدورات اعنى هل ستنفعنى وهل ستكون مجزية فى مجال العمل 
وشكرا


----------



## السيد المتولي (11 يونيو 2011)

مهندس علاء عزت من افضل من يؤهل مفتشي الاختبارات اللاتلافية وهو يعمل بقسم توكيد ورقابة الجودة بهيئة الطاقة الذرية كما يوجد مكتب بورسعيد للجودة ومقره بورسعيد


----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

